# last lamb of the season...i think



## bcnewe2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I said that at the end of January but I was wrong.  Prolific yearling ewes that I thought weren't bred.  10 new lambs on the ground! That makes 25 lambs this spring.  Why oh why did the last one have to turn into a bottle baby!? Momma is young, not enough milk.  So we will share this baby.  She can have her at night and I'll take her during the day! If only! 

Whoosh, always happy to start lambing but even happier to be finished!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2013)

We had a first time ewe this year that also didn't have much milk...we supplemented with bottles, but while out there with the ewe...then put the lamb down and she often nursed which I believe helped her milk come in...did this for about 4 days and then the ewe's milk production kicked in big time and no more bottles.  If it were me, I would supplement your lamb, but leave it with the Mama.

Congrats on a good lambing season!


----------

